# Very little known violin concerts.



## Hassid

I've the idea of name very little known composers of violin concerts that you'll not heard live anywhere, all of them I have. As a certified maniac, I'll follow alphabetical order. Maybe some of you'll be motivate to investigate those guys:

AFANASIEV Leonid.

ARNESTAD BJAERKE Finn.

ARUTIUNIAN Alexander.

BABADJANIAN Arno.


----------



## Art Rock

I have the Arutiunian on a Chandos CD.


----------



## Hassid

BLEUSE Mark
BOYLE Ian
BORGERTH Oscar
BORRESEN Hakon


----------



## Hassid

BUSONI.

CASELLA Alfredo

CLEMENT Franz

COLLET Henri "Flamenco concerto"


----------



## Delicious Manager

Hassid said:


> I've the idea of name very little known composers of violin concerts that you'll not heard live anywhere, all of them I have. As a certified maniac, I'll follow alphabetical order. Maybe some of you'll be motivate to investigate those guys:
> 
> AFANASIEV Leonid.
> 
> ARNESTAD BJAERKE Finn.
> 
> ARUTIUNIAN Alexander.
> 
> BABADJANIAN Arno.


I have heard the Babadzhanyan. Not a bad piece.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Some A's and B's (I don't seem to be able to offer any C's) for you from my collection:

John Adams (wonderful)

William Alwyn (a rather disappointing piece from a composer I usually enjoy)

Arensky (very Tchaikovskian)

Tor Aulin (big Romantic piece)

Berwald (not his best, but worth hearing)

Bax (worth a listen)

Havergal Brian (a tough nut to crack)


----------



## Hassid

CONSTANTINESCU Paul.

CHAVEZ.

CHEVREUILLE Raymond. Nº2

CZARNECKI Stawomir: for violin and strings


----------



## Aramis

Janiewicz:






Paderewski:






Lipiński:






Młynarski:


----------



## Hassid

DEVREESE Godfried Nº1.
DIAMOND David Nº2.
DIETRICH Albert.
DMITRIEV Georgi.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Hassid said:


> DEVREESE Godfried Nº1.
> DIAMOND David Nº2.
> DIETRICH Albert.
> DMITRIEV Georgi.


I have the Diamond. I quite like his music. Some other little-known D's to recommend:

Dohnányi, Ernő (2 late Romantic concertos with a subtle Hungarian feel)

Dutilleux, Henri - L'arbre des songes (one of the finest of all 20th-century violin concertos)

Dyson, George (wonderful post-Elgarian concerto)


----------



## Hassid

Have Dohnnanyi & Dyson. I wouldn't name those.


----------



## Hassid

EIGES Oleg.
EINEM Gottfried von.
EGGE Klaus.
ELLING Catharinus.


----------



## Hassid

ERKIN Ulvi Cermal.
ESHPAI Andrei: Nº2.
FAURE unfinished concerto, only first movement.
FINZI Gerald.


----------



## jurianbai

Tan Dun violin concerto, premiere around 2010 by Lin Cho Liang, saw it in Singapore. It used a drum set. Up till now I think no recording yet.


----------



## Hassid

There are probably hundreds not recorded yet. And similar quantity nor even published, like the second violin concerto by Karl Goldmark.


----------



## Hassid

FLURY Richard.
FOERSTER 1&2.
FRANCAIX Jean Nº1.
FRANCK Eduard op.30.


----------



## Hassid

GAROFALO Carlo Giorgio.
GAUBERT Phillipe.
GOETZ Hermann.
GOLDSCHMIDT Berthold.


----------



## Hassid

HALFFTER Ricardo.
HARTY Sir Hamilton.
HISIAO Tysen.
HOVLANG Egil.


----------



## Hassid

HUBAY the 4 concerts.
JOACHIM Nº 3 (not the one on Hungarian style)
IVANOVS Janis.
KORN Peter Jona.


----------



## Hassid

KHAKHANOV Dudar.
KHRENIKOV 1&2.
KLINGER Karl.
KOSENKO Viktor.


----------



## quack

Hey! i've heard of one of those. ;~) The Hubay concertos are pretty good. Shame there aren't more recordings of many of these, and modern interpretations. I liked the Khrennikov I have heard but haven't heard his violin works. His reputation has obviously suffered by being the big bad soviet composer.


----------



## Hassid

Khrenikov's are romantic, very Russian and very violinistic works. Nº 2 by Kogan is a gem.


----------



## Hassid

KUBELIK conc.Nº4.
KUKAL Andrei.
KULIEV Tofik.
LALO Conc.op20


----------



## Hassid

LARSSON Lars-Eric. Conc.op.42
LYAPUNOV Sergei
LIPINSKI Karol Nº2, 3 and 4
LVOV Alexei


----------



## Prodromides

Hassid said:


> HUBAY the 4 concerts.
> JOACHIM Nº 3 (not the one on Hungarian style)
> IVANOVS Janis.
> KORN Peter Jona.


Hi, Hassid.

You have only one entry for composer last name beginning with letter "J".

How do you classify Andre Jolivet's 1972 Concerto for Violin and Orchestra?
Would this opus be little-known by your criteria, or not?
There's only one recording of it that I am aware of:










Anyway, I consider Jolivet's piece to be lesser-known ... I would expect you would be familiar with this ... what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Hassid

Don't know the work. And I only name the concerts I've. There are certainly several thousands more.


----------



## Prodromides

I see now, Hassid.

You are listing recordings of concerts, but not commercially released albums.

Does this mean there are thousands of recordings of live concerts that never get onto albums?


----------



## silex

Antonio Vivaldi "le quattro stagioni"

Hmm... I think if you wanna hear Violin you must listen all the Beethoven's symphonys, they are preety good

I think you shoul start whith the number 6

I hope you listen to them


----------



## Hassid

That's correct. If you dig on YouTube and others like it, you'll find dozens of live concerts never published, and/or dozens of audio from old 78s.or LPs.totally OOP. If you stay only with the commercial recordings you will find the same old horses by the hundreds. Lvb, FMB, Sibelius, etc, there are more than a hundred recordings of each of them. I look for other stuff, and find it. Like:

MACKENZIE Sir alexander,Conc.Op.32.
MANEN Joan "Concierto Español"
MARKOV Albert "China" concerto.
MARTIN Franck.


----------



## Hassid

MATCHAVARIANI Alexander.
MELARTIN Erkki conc.op60.
OGERMAN Claus Liric concerto.
PETTERSSON Allan conc.1&2.


----------



## Hassid

PFITZNER Hans.
PISTON Walter Nº 1&2
PONCE Manuel.
POTT August.


----------



## Hassid

RAFF Joachim. concerts 1&2
RAKOV Nicolai.concerts 1&2 and concertino.
RAWSTHORNE Allan concerts 1&2
REZNICEK Emil von.


----------



## Hassid

RIES Ferdinard.
ROBERTSON Leroy (only mormon composer I know. Extremely rare piece)
RODE Pierre concerts 10&13
RONTGEN Julius Engelbert Nº1.


----------



## Hassid

ROZICKI Livomir
RUBINSTEIN Anton
SAINT-SAËNS unfinished concerto Nº4, only first movement
SCHUMAN William


----------



## Hassid

SCHWARZ-SCHILLING Reinhardt.
SCHAVERZASHVILI Alexander
SIBELIUS first version from 1904
SILLEN Joseph Otto.


----------



## Hassid

SOMMER Vladimir.
SPHOR conc.2&5
STOJOWSKI Zygmund.
SVENDSEN Johann.


----------



## Hassid

TARIVARDIEV Mikhail.
TCHAIKOVSKY Boris.
TISHCHENKO Boris.
TSINTSADZE Sulkhan Nº2.


----------



## Hassid

TUBIN Edward conc.1&2.
TURSKI Zwyniev Nº1.
VIEUXTEMPS the 7 concerts.
VLADIGUEROV Pancho Con.Nº2.


----------



## Hassid

WEINER Leo.
WETZ Richard.
WHITE LAFITTE José Silvestre.
WIREN Dag.


----------



## Hassid

YEVLAKHOV Orest concert-poeme.
YSAYE concerto Nº8 op.post.
ZANDONAI Riccardo romantic concerto.

OK, that's it. Finish. Ended. Enough.


----------



## quack

*Applause* 

Great list, you need to make a compilation CD or something, all these great works almost lost. Just a shame the Hyperion romantic violin concerto series hasn't taken off like their piano series did.


----------



## Art Rock

I think I have only about 10-20% of them on CD - and that's in a pretty broad collection.


----------



## vlncto

Maybe you try my website

www.violinconcerto.de

the most complete database for works for concertante violin and orchestra of the 20th century. It also contains notes about commercial recordings. On my website are more than 11.000 different works to discover, and nearly all mentioned here is recorded btw.

Best,
Tobias


----------

